# After having SA for 6 yrs I am cured



## Transcend (Mar 24, 2007)

My SA was debilitating, at times I would not come out of the house for 2 months, and just opening the door to get mail was causing me great anxiety, let alone walking down the street or going to the supermarket. 

I never thought this day would come. I was doing two things simultaneously, so I'm not sure which of them was responsible for my cure, maybe both, maybe one of them. First, I was reading and doing the exercises in the book You Can Heal Your Life, by Louise Hay, which I highly recommend for anyone with SA, and secondly, I was put on medication (Geodone) for another condition that I have. Maybe it somehow affects SA, although it's not meant for it. This medication is said to take weeks to kick in, and I was noticing my improvement with SA sooner than a few weeks, so I'm not sure if it was the medicine, but I'm not ruling it out either. 

What's changed since I've gotten rid of SA?

I went on vacation, started dating, started helping my parents with chores such as going to stores, I learned to ride a bicycle, I go on daily walks, I eat out without worrying that someone may be looking at me funny or thinking bad things about me. There is no residual anxiety left, and I just feel pity for my former self for being in such a dark place for so long and missing out on life. Now that I'm free of SA, I push myself to be as social as possible, I say yes to every invitation, go wherever I want on a whim, try to be outdoors as much as I can and meet new friends.

Definitely check out the book, in your library or bookstore, and let me know of your progress. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

That's really nice, good for you. And thanks.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Well done! I'm happy you've done so well - I wish and hope for the same for everyone here.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow that's awesome. From what you wrote it seems like you came a very far way. Thank you for sharing! It reinforces my hope for the future. I envy you.


----------



## Transcend (Mar 24, 2007)

You will get there too one day, remember that.


----------



## Transcend (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you. I do too.


----------



## Transcend (Mar 24, 2007)

You're most welcome, and thank you!


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

it is encouraging, but no offense im kinda hoping the answer doesnt come in the form of a pill, just always seems to be a let down.....i will check out the book though


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, I'll have to check out that book when I can. I've thought about trying drugs from time to time, but the process I would have to go through to get them, ugh. I'd need a prescription which would probably require me seeing a professional and I'm just not comfortable doing that.


----------

